# Noob questions



## CRobertson (Jul 24, 2015)

Morning all,

I tend to dislike this kind of post on a forum as usually the questions are quite easy to find but I'm a little stuck.

So I recently upgraded from blade grinder and a pressurised basket Saeco to a Sage Duo Temp and Smart Grinder Pro (they have their critics, I know, but they seemed to be what I was looking for with the famous Lakeland warrantee).

Good news is taste is already unrecognisably better, bad news is I want to be exact.

So here are my questions:

1. Biggest issue is dosing. Sage say 8-10g grounds per 30g shot of espresso. A 1.6-2.5 ratio would be 19-12g (with 15 being plumb middle). 15 also wont fit in a single basket with enough room for the shower screen. (Not using razor tool by the way)

2. Sage say to tamp at 15-20kg of pressure. I have an Attento click mat which I am going to calibrate when I have access to bathroom scales (none in the house- too depressing). Some have said 15kg is too much, grind finer and tamp lighter.

3. Timing- am I right in saying 20-25 second for both single and double shots?

4. Milk, I can get a pretty decent whirlpool and microfoam. In case anyone wanted a cappuccino how would I do the (less nice) foam?

5. Any other tips?

Much appreciated guys


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Use a double portafilter basket - easier to get more consistent results. Start with a 1:2 ratio and stick with it until you are happy with the results you're getting. You can then go shorter (1:1.5) which is ristretto territory or longer as you wish. Timing for shot should be in the 25-30sec range ideally and is the same for single and double shots. As for tamp pressure - thinking nowadays is for less pressure - maybe around 10lbs is fine.

Have a look at  this  - good milk steaming tutorial.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

do some reading here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

Buy decent coffee- what are you using now ?

Be consistent with the tamp - don't stress to much about an exact perfect weight


----------



## CRobertson (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,

I had read the brew ratios thread. The problem was Sage and https://www.wholelattelove.com/articles/the_golden_rule.cfm had cited the coffee quantity as lower. Currently using Kirkland Sumatran (nicest supermarket coffee I've used) waiting for my Bella Barista coffee to hit 5 days post roast as it was roasted on the 25th. (I understand you need to leave it a bit?)

Not stressing too much about weight more just that, seeing as the grinder is (effectively) dosered, might as well get it right.

Thanks both of you for the help.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What do you mean the coffee quantity is lower ?

You need fresh coffee to get decent extractions ..


----------



## CRobertson (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry, should have elaborated.

The brew ratios thread would have me at a ratio of 15g grounds to 30g espresso (1:2)

Whole latte love say 7g grounds to 25g espresso (1:3.6)

Sage say 10g grounds for 30g espresso (1:3)

Both these are 'Lungo' according to the thread? Wondering why the disparity in thinking.

Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Brew ratios aren't set in stone. Generally,

- normale around 1:2

- ristretto around 1:1.5

- lungo around 1:3

play around with the ratios - whatever you like is right for you.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Coffee has a massive disparity wherever you go. The one thing it always comes back to is taste. Some people will enjoy a ratio of nearly 1:1, others 1:3 or greater.

As previously mentioned, the best place to start is around 1:2 and work from there.

Lighter roasts work better with a greater extraction, closer to 1:2.5 or greater, however for my personal taste I generally prefer light roasts at around 1:1.8.

It's all about taste and what you enjoy. Don't get to caught up in what's exactly right, just work out whatever you prefer to drink.


----------

